# Think the PE is harder than the "Bar exam"



## bseepeguy (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone here taken both? Whatya think?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 4, 2013)

An ex-coworker became a lawyer. It took her two tries with the PE, but only one with the Bar. Granted, she took the PE back when you had to show your work.


----------



## bseepeguy (Jun 4, 2013)

Interesting data point. I wonder what the format of the bar is? I'm guessing not multiple choice.


----------



## Supe (Jun 4, 2013)

First day is combination essay and state-specific multiple choice, day 2 is usually 200 multiple choice questions, not state-specific.


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 4, 2013)

I wouldn't know. I've never passed a bar in my life.

(ba-dump-bump, cheeesh)


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 4, 2013)

Wolverine said:


> I wouldn't know. I've never passed a bar in my life.
> 
> (ba-dump-bump, cheeesh)




Me neither, which is why I've had to PE multiple times.

Just kidding. I took one good, long PE.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2013)

What do you call 1000 lawyers at the bottom of the ocean?0


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 4, 2013)

A good start


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 5, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> What do you call 1000 lawyers at the bottom of the ocean?0




Sinkers, not floaters.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jun 5, 2013)

Supe said:


> First day is combination essay and state-specific multiple choice, day 2 is usually 200 multiple choice questions, not state-specific.




I was told the essay portion is the hardest part of it, because you have to be in the same political mindset of those grading the exam. You can argue either side, but you have may have to be ready to throw what you would actually do out the window. Since the political environment also changes from state to state, it makes it hard for an attorney to become licensed in multiple states with completely different outlooks. When in doubt, go liberal is the advice my cousins give.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 6, 2013)

The main difference that I have seen is that folks regularly take weeks (or months) off of work before taking the bar exam.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 6, 2013)

ALBin517 said:


> The main difference that I have seen is that folks regularly take weeks (or months) off of work before taking the bar exam.


The Bar is almost always taken immediately after graduation from Law School (like the FE in engineering), and it's pretty much required for a newly graduated lawyer to get on with a firm (unless they want to put in time as a paralegal or clerk). There isn't another big test after a lawyer has experience like the PE in engineering, so comparing the two tests is apples and oranges.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd say that the P.E. exam is MUCH HARDER than the bar exam......

..... to a guy who went to law school.


----------

